# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  The Wisdom of the Elders

## Mike Buesseler

I havent seen this posted here, but Im sure many of you will enjoy this as much as I did. Its mostly Norman and Nancy Blake, if you need some encouragement.

http://youtu.be/uWcWaz1b3Ec

----------

